# Craftsman Super Router Manual Needed



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I wonder if anyone knows where I might find a manual for the Sears Craftsman Super Router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

You may find your model on the link below 
Craftsman - Router Forums

Many of the models are the same 


=======


CanuckGal said:


> I wonder if anyone knows where I might find a manual for the Sears Craftsman Super Router.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I checked them BJ but none of them are close to this one. Guy sold me this router and a B&D Router Mate and a few bits, most of which I threw out for $20.00. The handle had broke off one side. A little super glue fixed that. The collet was frozen with a MONSTEROUS wing style bit in it. I got that out and cleaned up and it works just fine. Even has a built in work light and dust collection. Thought I'd mount this one in the router lathe, for nostalgia...LOL. I just wanted the manual to see about the depth adjustment ring. I'll just use a guage and figure it out.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Deb, I have several Craftsman manuals.. post the model number and I will see if I have it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Brian. It doesn't have any number on it. Just says Craftsman Super Router. the only other info I could find is I think it's 1.5 HP and 25000RPM. This was from other ads for a similar router.
Is there somewhere special on the router that I might find the model number?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

If Brian doesn't have it,think about getting the CD below OR use the eBay listing to fine the model number then use that number and the link below to get the free manual from Sears parts web site.. 

Sears Craftsman Router Owners Manual Many Models Avail. - eBay (item 350251862779 end time Oct-12-09 08:04:27 PDT)


craftsman router, great deals on Home Garden, Business Industrial on eBay!

Parts & Accessories | Shop & Find Lawn & Garden, Appliance Parts at Sears PartsDirect | SearsPartsDirect.com

==========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> I wonder if anyone knows where I might find a manual for the Sears Craftsman Super Router.


Deb, that looks just like the old Craftsman router I inherited from my dad. Model #315.17390. See the pic I posted in a previous thread
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/16366-craftsman-315-17390-a.html

I haven't got a manual for it either:sad:. Seems to be pretty simple though. The gray part of the red/gray depth ring is calibrated in 1/64 and is supposed to turn independent of the red ring. The red one is the actual depth adjustment. Loosen the lock knob on the back of the router and turn the red ring to get your depth adjustment. 
The model number is on a red plate right on top of the motor housing. Looks like you will have to remove the dust collector to find that. Mine doesn't have a collector on it.
Most of the parts, including the manual, for this thing are listed as discontinued on PartsDirect. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks John! Yes they are very similar. It looks like the model plate WAS on top of the router at some point (two small rivets are still there). There is nothing under the top, it's the port for the dust collector. It's not important, I bought this just to fool around with the router lathe. If I screw something up and damage the router I will only be out 20.00. Unfortunately it only takes 1/4" bits so it will be very small light cuts. Shouldn't do too much damage 
I checked all the other links, no luck but thanks very much for all your help guys!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep, 1/4" bits is all mine will go also. I just have it set up with a dovetail for the jig. It is nice and light and I did put the milescraft plate on it so I will probably find a bit more for it to do later.


----------

